# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Cà phê Tiamo - Cafe Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

Cà phê Tiamo có không gian tuy nhỏ nhưng mang cho bạn một cảm giác dễ chịu vì được trang bị máy lạnh bên trong.

Ngoài ra quán còn đặt những chiếc bàn xinh xắn phía bên ngoài để bạn có thể vừa thưởng thức cà phê vừa ngắm nhìn từng dòng người qua lại... 
Vào buổi trưa quán có phục vụ cơm trưa văn phòng. 

Phong cách phục vụ khá nhiệt tình, chu đáo.

Ðịa chỉ	95 Trần Thiện Chánh, P.12, Q.10, TP. Hồ Chí Minh.

Chỉ dẫn	Ngã ba 3/2 - Trần Thiện Chánh rẽ vào khoảng 500 mét.

Ðiện thoại	(08) 8634762

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Cà phê Tiamo_


(Nguồn Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

Phục vụ rất nhiệt tình

----------

